

The Really Terrible Orchestra - psnajder
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/03/09/opinion/09mccallsmith.html?em&ex=1205294400&en=2577a894a7e814e3&ei=5087%0A
Or: The Beauty of Amateurs.
======
jdale27
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portsmouth_Sinfonia>

